# My school took away my cube



## 2180161 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi
I got home from school today, and the school took away my cube 
I want to know if anything like this has happened or not to any of you!
I don't have a backup 3x3, so I am very upset


----------



## Wylie28 (Nov 19, 2014)

My school has a no phone policy and can take that away but I didn't sign anything that said they could take any puzzles or toys, however they can write me up for using it in class


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 19, 2014)

Also, isn't it illegal for the school to keep it after school? They should be giving it back when you head home.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 20, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> Also, isn't it illegal for the school to keep it after school? They should be giving it back when you head home.


It depends on the schools policy, but in most cases yes.


----------



## rowan (Nov 20, 2014)

It's almost certainly not "illegal," it may be against school policy but there aren't laws protecting you if you violate school rules and have to face the consequences. You'll probably get it back soon enough.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 20, 2014)

*Screw Schools!*

Replace the word cube and 3x3 with Ken doll then reread. Tis fun.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 20, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Replace the word cube and 3x3 with Ken doll then reread. Tis fun.





2180161 said:


> Hi
> I got home from school today, and the school took away my Ken doll
> I want to know if anything like this has happened or not to any of you!
> I don't have a backup Ken doll, so I am very upset



Okay what now?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 20, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Okay what now?



Now consider how ridiculous it is that someone is complaining because they had a toy taken away from them at school presumably because they were playing with it when it was inappropriate to do so and now wants us to hate on his teacher.


----------



## kylan (Nov 20, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Now consider how ridiculous it is that someone is complaining because they had a toy taken away from them at school presumably because they were playing with it when it was inappropriate to do so and now wants us to hate on his teacher.


while i do understand what you're saying and agree a little bit. they should have given it back after school was over, and i think the op is complaining that they didn't more so than they took it away in the first place


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 20, 2014)

My high school English teacher took away my cube during class once. I went to her office a day or so later and nicely asked for it back, with the promise that I wouldn't cube in class again. She did give me my cube back, and I didn't cube in class again - not even in college.

Ask your teacher nicely for your cube back. If you get it back, then don't cube in class again. If you don't get it back, then save up and buy a new cube, and don't cube in class again. There's not much else you _can_ do.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Nov 21, 2014)

I typically don't do it in class unless:

a. I'm making quiet turns so that's it isn't noticeable.

or

b. There's a lot of noise going on and I don't have anything better to do.


----------



## kcl (Nov 21, 2014)

I never cube in class anymore. I used to try and it hurt my grades. If I do it's only because of free time before class or at the end of it.


----------



## ensigndan (Nov 21, 2014)

I take two cubes to class with me. I cube on my breaks and I'll use a second cube to teach people. I am in college, but in class they stay in my bag. It is respectful of the learning environment and as a future teacher, it is respectful to your teachers.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Nov 22, 2014)

Solution- Pretend to be dying of Cube Withdrawl. It worked with me!


----------



## DarkCuberXX (Nov 29, 2014)

i have funny story about that.

Last year i had a friend who asked me to take much cubes with me to school.
so i said ok no problem.
at home i took my 3x3 4x4 5x5 2x2 and another 3x3 to school.
So i was in class and took one out of my bag.
so after a minute my teacher said: can i try this. so i said of course 
so after few moves he said, i will take it here to end of lession and i will give it back to you again. i agreed with that.
so i took my 4x4 and he also took that away ( some people were already lauging)
so i took my 5x5 and later my 2x2 and than my other 3x3. the whole class was laughed about that

actually i was happy to get them all back.

I dont now how it is with prices in other country's, but in my country everything is some expansiver than in America. 
if a teacher would not give my cube back i think I WILL PUCH THEM IN THE FACE!!!!!!! no just kidding, i would never ever do friendly to them.It would be very disappointing for me.


----------



## DeeDubb (Dec 5, 2014)

It's pretty interesting from a Teacher's perspective. Of course, i have cubes all over my desk in my classroom, and my interest in cubes has sparked an interest in my students, and many bring cubes to my class (either to have me solve it for them or to practice), so I'm constantly reinforcing the policy of no cubing during class time. However, this leads to me being barraged during my 10 minute breaks with requests to solve cubes... Oh well, there could be worse ways to waste a break. I'm really happy to see that my hobby is spreading like wildfire through the school, but there's no way I can allow cubing during class.


----------



## minstorm340 (Dec 24, 2014)

my teacher once walked up and threw my fangshi on the ground


----------



## Note (Dec 24, 2014)

minstorm340 said:


> my teacher once walked up and threw my fangshi on the ground



I hope your Fangshi is alright..

Welp.. Ever since I learned how to solve a 3x3, I started a fad of people bringing in twisty puzzles to school, both Cubers and Non-Cubers. I think they might ban them at some point.. ;~; I remember a teacher got mad at someone because they exploded a 5x5 during class.. Me and my friends had to try and put it back together..


----------



## JediJupiter (Jan 1, 2015)

This guy popped my curvy copter during form time. Luckily I put it back together and didn't mjss any lessons.


----------



## Randomno (Jan 1, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> This guy popped my curvy copter during form time. Luckily I put it back together and didn't mjss any lessons.



How would you be allowed to miss a lesson because you were assembling a puzzle?


----------



## JediJupiter (Jan 1, 2015)

Randomno said:


> How would you be allowed to miss a lesson because you were assembling a puzzle?


I didn't, it was form time.


----------



## Berd (Jan 1, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> I didn't, it was form time.


The mystical world of collage... [emoji7]


----------



## JediJupiter (Jan 1, 2015)

Berd said:


> The mystical world of collage... [emoji7]


Ahaha, they had form time in my old school too, but it was less chill back then. Stay in school kids!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Jan 20, 2015)

I cube in school. Most of the time they only tell me to put it away. 
Once I cubed in class, and the teacher spotted my hands moving. He told me to put my hands up, which I dropped my cube on the ground and kicked it away. He came to me, and searched my pockets. He thought it was my phone, and took my phone instead of the cube. quite grateful of that, at least my cube isnt confiscated. 
There is no school rule on prohibition of any sort of toy, but teachers find it distracting, or they want you to concentrate in lessons, so they take it away?


----------



## CrackTaxi (Jan 27, 2015)

Not gonna lie, if I was a teacher and there was some kid solving a cube in my class, I'd throw a chair at him. It'd be worth getting fired and probably arrested for.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Jan 27, 2015)

Virtually none of the teachers cube.

One of the non-cubers took my cube and solves 1 face in something like 3 minutes. The teacher says, "Why, youre sooo slow,"; but when I cube, the teacher (after hearing the noise) says "Put away the cube,"


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jan 27, 2015)

Eduard Khil said:


> Virtually none of the teachers cube.
> 
> One of the non-cubers took my cube and solves 1 face in something like 3 minutes. The teacher says, "Why, youre sooo slow,"; but when I cube, the teacher (after hearing the noise) says "Put away the cube,"



DeeDubb?


----------



## Berd (Jan 27, 2015)

ClovisKoo said:


> DeeDubb?


He sure does


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 2, 2015)

DeeDubb?Nah. 
Cubing in school does have a downside. 
Some random non cubers take your cube, and they drop your cubes.
Seems like once the cube gets in their hands, it turns into a bomb. Though you are sub 20, you never drop your cube, and it rarely pops. But when it gets into the hands of a non cuber, It explodes. They seem to have a loose grip on cubes, which they drop your cubes once per two turns. these guys only know (R U R' U')

They took my cube secretly, and popped my cube; 2 center caps popped out, and the edge piece fell out and the torpedo popped out. LOL then the non cuber assembles it(secretly); which they did not put the torpedo back in the edge piece (they left it in the space in the core, which I've discovered after hearing a strange noise), and they have put the center caps in incorrectly(they swapped yellow and orange)...  Hatred towards mindless non cubers?


----------



## markfiend (Feb 2, 2015)

I was at junior school for the original cube craze back in the late 70's, early 80's. It wasn't unusual for half the class to be cubing while waiting for the teacher to show up. Having your cube confiscated was par for the course.

You darn kids, get off my lawn


----------



## ClovisKoo (Feb 2, 2015)

Eduard Khil said:


> Seems like once the cube gets in their hands, it turns into a bomb.


Summarizes the one time I brought my FangCun to school


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 6, 2015)

Re: Cubing in School

2 people in my class know LBL, and Ive taught one LBL using Andy Klise's printout. 
The non cubers are pretty okay except for their lousy cube treatment. 
Some non cubers try to learn how to solve it, while some just do (R U' R' U') for 5 minutes straight and pop your cube.

Those LBL cubers get along well, but they occasionally pop my cubes. They will either fix it, or leave the pieces by the cube, put it on the side and wait for me to come and fix it. (They are 1 minute-ish but if they use my speedcubes they could achieve sub 1 on the 3x3)
A LBL cuber (who has already forgotten everything as he learnt to solve it 5 years ago) decided to pry the pieces out, take the core away, and build a "void cube" using the edge and corner pieces.
A non cuber tried to pull out the pieces to reassemble it. 
A non cuber (the same one which misplaced the center caps and left the torpedo inside the cube) broke two of the torpedoes in my Guanlong (its just a guanlong, whatever, as long as I dont let them touch my other cubes). I dont know what happened, but probably he tried to pull the edge pieces out, or the cube locked (why would a guanlong lockup?) and he turned it by force. weirdos. 

Probably because the torpedo is built into the plastic, when they pull out the edge by force, it may break. But for other cubes, as the torpedo is separate from the edge piece, when it is pulled out by force, the edge will split and the torpedo falls into the core, so it wont break as easily. 

THATS WHY RUBIKS BRAND IS FOR BEGINNERS, NOOBS. STURDY MECHANISM, NEVER BREAKS EVEN WHEN YOU TRY TO PRY THE PIECES OUT, NO CORNER TWISTS, NO POPS, NO EXPLOSIONS.
A Cube should be treated as cyanide to
View attachment 4920


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 7, 2015)

The Pic


----------



## Indiancuber (Feb 19, 2015)

*School*

My physics teacher took my rubiks brand cube and showed that he threw it out of the window. But he didnt do so. never dared to take my zhanchi or aolong or shengshou. he did give it back but asked me to teach him how to solve.


----------



## Berd (Feb 19, 2015)

Indiancuber said:


> My physics teacher took my rubiks brand cube and showed that he threw it out of the window. But he didnt do so. never dared to take my zhanchi or aolong or shengshou. he did give it back but asked me to teach him how to solve.



Cool story bro.


----------



## Bldnoob (Feb 23, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Replace the word cube and 3x3 with Ken doll then reread. Tis fun.



True. Lol


----------

